# The military to adopt a new 45 for the service?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this forum, but not new to firearms.

I came across this solicitation to bid on a military contract for .45 caliber firearms. I thought that the military had to use 9mm because of NATO.

See: Joint Combat Pistol (JCP)

Regards,

Packard


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> The US Special Operations Command [USSOCOM] issued a solicitation in August *2005*


The project got scrapped a while ago. Some units still use .45ACP handguns, but the M9 and some Sig 229s/226s are standard issue.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, sorry. Old news.

We do have many new cool 45s because of that, though... Companies made new designs and then now sell them to us.

The HK45 and FNP45 are 2 examples.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. But I read that they got another $7,000,000.00 appropriation to proceed in smaller quantities.

I don't know if this is current or not though.


----------

